# USC Interview



## maozbrown (Feb 19, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows what's going on with USC Production as far as interviews. Jayimess or Winterreverie, do you recall what the chatter on the forums was last year regarding this?

I think I remember reading that the Production program conducts informal phone interviews, but I don't know when these interviews take place. I also don't know if they're conducted only with students who are being seriously considered for admission (as seems to be the case with NYU) or only with students who are on the fence (as seems to be the case with Columbia).

Anyone know?


----------

